# Download my new EP 'Isles EP' for free! (Progressive Metal, Instrumental, Djent)



## C2Aye (Feb 10, 2012)

So I had two weeks in between the end of exams and the start of second semester and what better way to spend your time is there than to record an EP? So that's what I did 

Isles EP | Sithu Aye

Here's the tracklisting:

1. Isles
2. Skye
3. Islay
4. Cuillin (Interlude)
5. Mull
6. Jura

And here's the album art!







I hope you guys enjoy it!

If you have any questions, queries or criticisms, feel free the post them and I'll be happy to answer!

And please, like my facebook if you can! Sithu Aye | Facebook

Cheers guys!

Sithu


----------



## Larcher (Feb 10, 2012)

when I listen to your music, it takes me places:


----------



## Fiction (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds awesome so far man


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy (Feb 10, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It sounds amazing man, its good crusin music.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Feb 11, 2012)

A thousand win points to you, good sir!


----------



## Shor (Feb 11, 2012)

God damnit man... you blow my mind.
I liked/commented on fb and bought this EP.
I have been listening to Cassini all the time since I bought that...and I honestly didn't think you'd blow my mind like that again..but you fucking did!
This is so awesome!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 11, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!

Jura is what it is ALL FUCKING ABOUT!

Awesome buildup in that song and then it fucking breaks down like a motherfucker.


----------



## prh (Feb 11, 2012)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!
> 
> Jura is what it is ALL FUCKING ABOUT!
> 
> Awesome buildup in that song and then it fucking breaks down like a motherfucker.



haha im lolling at this, best comment ever

as you know, i love your shiz buddy <3


----------



## Fiction (Feb 11, 2012)

You should post this in general music along with Cassini, I'm sad to see the amount of comments so far because this deserves far more.

I've listened through twice now, it just gets better


----------



## Greatoliver (Feb 11, 2012)

Just downloaded this! So good!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 11, 2012)

prh said:


> haha im lolling at this, best comment ever
> 
> as you know, i love your shiz buddy <3



It's funny cause it's true.


----------



## TimTomTum (Feb 11, 2012)

Just bought it. (Yes, actually bought, past of "buy") Excited


----------



## bhakan (Feb 11, 2012)

Amazing! Listening my third time through now. I can't get enough of this


----------



## Winspear (Feb 11, 2012)

Bought this and am just having a chance to listen now, very excited! 
Forgive me, but my iTunes OCD is nagging me - is Arrow part of this EP or not?


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 11, 2012)

You guys are so awesome 

@Fiction: I've already posted it here, and I think the forum rules say I can't go posting in other forums. I'd probably have to start one of those megathread things and any thread about my music won't be mega at all 

@EtherealEntity: Arrow + Knee = Aventure Over is the super secret bonus track which I kept off of the tracklisting and bandcamp. It's also remixed with the EP mix and was one of my more popular songs, hence why I stuck it onto the EP


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 11, 2012)

Love your tunes dude


----------



## Winspear (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks  On my 4th listen haha, this is intense!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 11, 2012)

Makes me want to listen to it everywhere I go


----------



## CRaul87 (Feb 11, 2012)

DUDE this is fucking INCREDIBLE!!!
Right up there with AAL's Weightless.
ABSOLUTELY MINDBLOWINGLY INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lianoroto (Feb 11, 2012)

Bought it before I went working out. Was kinda hard to focus while lifting weights. Found myself just standing there listening to your songs a lot.

Genius I say!


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 11, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> Love your tunes dude





EtherealEntity said:


> Thanks  On my 4th listen haha, this is intense!





iRaiseTheDead said:


> Makes me want to listen to it everywhere I go





CRaul87 said:


> DUDE this is fucking INCREDIBLE!!!
> Right up there with AAL's Weightless.
> ABSOLUTELY MINDBLOWINGLY INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!





Lianoroto said:


> Bought it before I went working out. Was kinda hard to focus while lifting weights. Found myself just standing there listening to your songs a lot.
> 
> Genius I say!



You guys all make me so happy  And for those of you guys who bought it, it's hugely appreciated especially since I intend for my releases to be free.

As always, if you have any questions about the EP ask them here, PM me or ask me on my facebook!


----------



## MakewayforMan (Feb 11, 2012)

Love it! Inspiring, actually. These tunes crush!


----------



## bigswifty (Feb 11, 2012)

Listening right now, fantastic stuff man!
Particularily like the last half of Skye so far, very ethereal. 
What are you using for gear?

(If AxeFx Ultra, care to share that chimey jangley clean tone?)


----------



## SettleMoore (Feb 12, 2012)

Amazing album man...keep up the good work


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 12, 2012)

MakewayforMan said:


> Love it! Inspiring, actually. These tunes crush!





SettleMoore said:


> Amazing album man...keep up the good work



Thank you guys, I really, really appreciate it! 



dbrozz said:


> Listening right now, fantastic stuff man!
> Particularily like the last half of Skye so far, very ethereal.
> What are you using for gear?
> 
> (If AxeFx Ultra, care to share that chimey jangley clean tone?)



Thanks dude, I'm really quite proud of Skye in general, but especially the ending.

In terms of gear, no axe-fx as I'm wildly outpriced by it. I use a combination of Guitar Rig 4 (cleans and bass) and Lepou plugins. These pics should tell you the story 

Distorted 






Clean:






I use the same post processing on the distorted tone as I do on the cleans. For the clean leads, what I do is turn up the reverb time, increase the 'volume' setting on the Guitar Rig 4 amphead and add some reverse delay for that really psychadelic feel while the increased volume distorts the tone slightly while keeping it responsive to dynamic playing. Hope this helps! EDIT: Using a strat is probably the key ingredient in that clean tone!

And to anyone else reading, please please share the EP if you can and let people know that it's free! Cheers!


----------



## MED (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow this just blew me away.


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 13, 2012)

MED said:


> Wow this just blew me away.



You're far too kind dude. Thanks


----------



## theo (Feb 13, 2012)

This is fabulous, I really love it. 
And thank you so much for sharing screenshots of your setup 
Any chance on doing the same for your synths?


----------



## benjaminbuisine (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey man,

You EP is cool, so I decided to buy it

Keep going man!


----------



## DeKay (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey dude! Altho I like your first EP more musically wise (Slower all around) this stuff is great! I still try to find that song which I like the most, haven't listened enough to it!

By the way C2, your drums improved so much holy! I think I search for snare (buzz) samples to lay over my snare because it makes yours sound more lively! All those cardbox sounding samples and drumsounds can go and hide against your sound there!


----------



## Rook (Feb 15, 2012)

DAT PIANO.

What is it.

EDIT: DOSE DRUMS

Dude just.

This is excellent, I'm loving it! If you wanna do so colab shiz I'd be WELL up for it 

Not that you need to collaborate with anyone, sounds like you got it down hahahaha


----------



## musikizlife (Feb 15, 2012)

As always man... totally killed it!
Sounds amazing. I want your writing ability!!!


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Feb 15, 2012)

I've said it before but: this is so good. Best release of the year so far (I know it's only February so there's not a lot of competition yet, but I'm sure this will stand up against the oncoming competition) in my opinion. The bonus track is a personal favourite, but your command of harmony throughout is mindbogglingly good. Excellent tones and excellent tunes man


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 16, 2012)

theo said:


> This is fabulous, I really love it.
> And thank you so much for sharing screenshots of your setup
> Any chance on doing the same for your synths?



I render all my synths to free up CPU and ram so no screenshot since I always approach them different. The two I use are called Hyper Canvas and Circle. What I like to do a lot is run Guitar Rig 4 in the effects channels of the synth for the amazing reverbs.



benjaminbuisine said:


> Hey man,
> 
> You EP is cool, so I decided to buy it
> 
> Keep going man!



Thank you so much dude, it's hugely appreciated!



DeKay said:


> Hey dude! Altho I like your first EP more musically wise (Slower all around) this stuff is great! I still try to find that song which I like the most, haven't listened enough to it!
> 
> By the way C2, your drums improved so much holy! I think I search for snare (buzz) samples to lay over my snare because it makes yours sound more lively! All those cardbox sounding samples and drumsounds can go and hide against your sound there!



Thanks man, I'm really glad you like it! It is a bit different in terms of music to Cassini so I was a bit unsure of how it would be received at first!

Regarding your comment about the snare, are you saying I should layer another snare sample against the one I'm using? It's currently a combination of two snares in the avatar kit.



Fun111 said:


> DAT PIANO.
> 
> What is it.
> 
> ...



Thanks man!

The synth for the piano is called Hyper Canvas, I've also absolutely soaked it in Guitar Rig 4's spring reverb which may be my favourite reverb of all time ever  Glad you like the drums as well!

I'm always up for a bit of collab. I'm busier now with uni but if you'd like me to lay down parts for you feel free to message me!



musikizlife said:


> As always man... totally killed it!
> Sounds amazing. I want your writing ability!!!





Oxidation_Shed said:


> I've said it before but: this is so good. Best release of the year so far (I know it's only February so there's not a lot of competition yet, but I'm sure this will stand up against the oncoming competition) in my opinion. The bonus track is a personal favourite, but your command of harmony throughout is mindbogglingly good. Excellent tones and excellent tunes man


----------



## SettleMoore (Feb 16, 2012)

Dude.....I love you


----------



## Rook (Feb 16, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> The synth for the piano is called Hyper Canvas, I've also absolutely soaked it in Guitar Rig 4's spring reverb which may be my favourite reverb of all time ever  Glad you like the drums as well!
> 
> I'm always up for a bit of collab. I'm busier now with uni but if you'd like me to lay down parts for you feel free to message me!



Hey, if you're seriously up for something that'd be awesome. What DAW are you on?

I'm a student too, and work full time, I fully appreciate the being busy thing


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 16, 2012)

SettleMoore said:


> Dude.....I love you







Fun111 said:


> Hey, if you're seriously up for something that'd be awesome. What DAW are you on?
> 
> I'm a student too, and work full time, I fully appreciate the being busy thing



I use Sony Acid Pro 7, but I'm considering a switch to a 64bit version of Reaper. I can't really collab full time in terms of a musical project, but like I said I'm more than happy to contribute parts and stuff


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 17, 2012)

Cheeky bump


----------



## Fraz (Feb 17, 2012)

Amazing...just works so well!


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Feb 17, 2012)

I feel so cheap for asking, but is there any chance you'd post a screen shot of what's going on with the bass? From the first time I heard Orion I have been in love with your bass tone


----------



## kerska (Feb 17, 2012)

Really good shit man.


----------



## FPSR (Feb 18, 2012)

Amazing EP!


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Feb 18, 2012)

I've probably listened to this EP 20 times (in its entirety) so far. 

So good!


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 19, 2012)

Fraz said:


> Amazing...just works so well!





kerska said:


> Really good shit man.





FPSR said:


> Amazing EP!





Hourglass1117 said:


> I've probably listened to this EP 20 times (in its entirety) so far.
> 
> So good!



You guys are amazing, thanks 



Oxidation_Shed said:


> I feel so cheap for asking, but is there any chance you'd post a screen shot of what's going on with the bass? From the first time I heard Orion I have been in love with your bass tone



I'm more than happy to share screenshots of settings. I use guitar rig 4 for bass with a bit of post processing. I think it was the Chimp Spanner bass tone that I really loved and wanted to get the vibe of when making this patch.


----------



## Seamless (Feb 19, 2012)

Damn dude, this is extremely excellent. Well written and really well produced ;D good job .


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 19, 2012)

Seamless said:


> Damn dude, this is extremely excellent. Well written and really well produced ;D good job .



Cheers man, really appreciate it!


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay, last cheeky bump! Please share the music if you can


----------



## Greatoliver (Feb 20, 2012)

This is just so awesome! They toenz are heavenly 

Out of interest, did you use the 1527 for most of the rhythm parts? Sometimes it seems like there's some singlecoil-ness in the distorted parts so was wondering which guitar you used.


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 20, 2012)

Greatoliver said:


> This is just so awesome! They toenz are heavenly
> 
> Out of interest, did you use the 1527 for most of the rhythm parts? Sometimes it seems like there's some singlecoil-ness in the distorted parts so was wondering which guitar you used.



I use the RG1527 on Islay, Cuillin and Mull. I use my Strat on Isles, Skye, Jura and Arrow + Knee = Adventure Over so you'd head the single coil tone on those tracks.

And thanks man


----------



## theo (Feb 20, 2012)

Any chance of a tab or playthrough video for arrow + knee?


----------



## natspotats (Feb 20, 2012)

what the hell am I supposed to do with this raging music boner now?


----------



## Winspear (Feb 20, 2012)

natspotats said:


> what the hell am I supposed to do with this raging music boner now?



Tie it off and mail it to Sithu so he can write music about it.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah I commented over on Got-Djent.com how much I enjoyed Cassini! I thought this was a major step up from that! Isles..yes man!

A more concentrated effort, seems to have served you well! Was it a concentrated effort to do more with less? I remember reading you had just enough downtime from school?

Either way Djentastic!


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 21, 2012)

theo said:


> Any chance of a tab or playthrough video for arrow + knee?



Playthrough and tab coming very soon, tab sooner than the playthrough. Possibly end of this week for the tab!



natspotats said:


> what the hell am I supposed to do with this raging music boner now?





EtherealEntity said:


> Tie it off and mail it to Sithu so he can write music about it.



Next album is called 'Raging Music Boners'. You heard it here first 



HOKENSTYFE said:


> Yeah I commented over on Got-Djent.com how much I enjoyed Cassini! I thought this was a major step up from that! Isles..yes man!
> 
> A more concentrated effort, seems to have served you well! Was it a concentrated effort to do more with less? I remember reading you had just enough downtime from school?
> 
> Either way Djentastic!



I don't know if recording it in less time had much to do with it since Cassini was also done in a relatively short time (about 2-3 months with a holiday in between) but I definitely wanted to music to be more 'chordy' and generally more mellow. I'm glad you think it's a step up from Cassini though, because I really hope to see improvement in my work as I release things. Thanks man!

Also, be sure to check Sithu Aye | Facebook from time to time for updates and tabs etc.


----------



## theo (Feb 21, 2012)

very excited! I'll post a cover complete with aussie accent


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's the tab to Arrow + Knee = Adventure Over. Sorry for the wait guys!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Arrow + Knee = Adventure Over.rar

Post any more tab requests and I'll try to get to them soonish!


----------



## theo (Feb 21, 2012)

AWESOME! thanks man!


----------



## spilla (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought a car last week, that has a half decent stereo in it and finally got a chance to have a good listen to your album, great work man love the tones your getting from the bass and strat, ill be listening to the clean guitars thinking how nice they sound then that crunchy bass comes in, damn... and your leads are so smooth/fluid its ridiculous. Great album to listen to in the car after a long day! 

Also, was just thinking about that tab earlier today, many thanks! 
As far as more tabs requests go... would love to see tabs for Islay, Jura and Mull, but dont go to out of your way for me, Adventure Over will keep me plenty busy... anyway time to put on a new set of strings tune up half a step and start learning this song.


----------



## toiletstand (Feb 22, 2012)

you are the man. holy shit.


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 23, 2012)

theo said:


> AWESOME! thanks man!



No worries dude!



spilla said:


> I bought a car last week, that has a half decent stereo in it and finally got a chance to have a good listen to your album, great work man love the tones your getting from the bass and strat, ill be listening to the clean guitars thinking how nice they sound then that crunchy bass comes in, damn... and your leads are so smooth/fluid its ridiculous. Great album to listen to in the car after a long day!
> 
> Also, was just thinking about that tab earlier today, many thanks!
> As far as more tabs requests go... would love to see tabs for Islay, Jura and Mull, but dont go to out of your way for me, Adventure Over will keep me plenty busy... anyway time to put on a new set of strings tune up half a step and start learning this song.



I'm glad it makes good car music! And thank you so, so much, really happy that you like the tones, leads and just the EP in general! 



toiletstand said:


> you are the man. holy shit.



Cheers man, glad you like it!

Tab for Jura coming very soon!


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Feb 23, 2012)

Many thanks for the bass screenshots, here's to hoping I can achieve anything half as good as the tones on this record. It's refreshing to know that you're a real nice guy, as well as a great player


----------



## daystah (Feb 23, 2012)

listening to it right now... really, really good stuff


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 24, 2012)

Oxidation_Shed said:


> Many thanks for the bass screenshots, here's to hoping I can achieve anything half as good as the tones on this record. It's refreshing to know that you're a real nice guy, as well as a great player



No worries dude, I'm always happy to try and help and share settings and such! And thanks dude, glad you think so 



daystah said:


> listening to it right now... really, really good stuff



Thanks man, really appreciate!

Here's the tab for Jura if you guys wanna learn it! It's in DADGAD so a bit of a different tuning not that oftenly used in metal music.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Jura.rar


----------



## flexkill (Feb 24, 2012)

Pretty facking amazing dude......well played sir!


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 26, 2012)

flexkill said:


> Pretty facking amazing dude......well played sir!



Thanks man!

New version of Grim up on my soundcloud as well with a tab for it in the description!

Grim 2.0 by Sithu Aye on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Winspear (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh lawd.


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 26, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Oh lawd.



You liking the new version of Grim dude?


----------



## klutvott (Feb 26, 2012)

Bought both isles and cassini just now. Sounds awesome!


----------



## Winspear (Feb 26, 2012)

It's insanely good  Might learn it!


----------



## Guitarspeaker (Feb 26, 2012)

Fantastic material... thank you so much for sharing this work!!


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 27, 2012)

klutvott said:


> Bought both isles and cassini just now. Sounds awesome!



Thank you so much man, it's hugely appreciated! 



EtherealEntity said:


> It's insanely good  Might learn it!



Go for it dude!



Guitarspeaker said:


> Fantastic material... thank you so much for sharing this work!!



No, thank you for listening! 

Any more feedback is appreciated. Feel free to ask any questions or send me a PM/ask me on facebook etc!


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice release man! I'm on my third listen and its very groovy, laidback stuff. On the whole, I think Cassini flows better, but "Mull" and "Jura" really rock my socks on Isles. Excellent work and it definitely sounds like your production has improved as well!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 27, 2012)

This makes me wanna throw my guitar away. In a good way. Wait what

This is just beautiful!
I like this even more than Weightless to be honest 
You should consider starting a band 'cause I think you will get far with your music.


----------



## theo (Feb 27, 2012)

How do you go about coming up with ideas for layers and clean parts?


----------



## xfilth (Feb 28, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 28, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> Very nice release man! I'm on my third listen and its very groovy, laidback stuff. On the whole, I think Cassini flows better, but "Mull" and "Jura" really rock my socks on Isles. Excellent work and it definitely sounds like your production has improved as well!



Thanks man! On Cassini, there was a definite attempt to make all the songs flow together but I didn't put that much emphasis on that on Isles. Rather, I wanted just to have a set of good songs. And yeah, I overhauled my mix quite a bit for the EP, especially the drum sound as well. Thanks again man!



Marv Attaxx said:


> This makes me wanna throw my guitar away. In a good way. Wait what
> 
> This is just beautiful!
> I like this even more than Weightless to be honest
> You should consider starting a band 'cause I think you will get far with your music.



Cheers dude, although I would consider Weightless to be completely different style and Tosin kicks everyone's asses when it comes to chops. And don't throw you guitar away!

I really want to get a band together to play this stuff, I'll see how things go since I'm still a full time student.



theo said:


> How do you go about coming up with ideas for layers and clean parts?



To be honest, I just noodle. I have a general idea of how each note sounds relative to the key I'm in so I try to find combinations that sound well or work well as well. As for chordal clean parts, I just play guitars until I have something I'm happy with and try and build up complexity from there.



xfilth said:


> Amazing



Thanks dude!


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 28, 2012)

Absolutely great stuff man.


----------



## sage (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice work, sounds awesome. Any recording notes (software used, drum sequencing software or samples, guitar signal paths, etc..) would be awesome.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 1, 2012)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Absolutely great stuff man.



Thanks dude!



sage said:


> Nice work, sounds awesome. Any recording notes (software used, drum sequencing software or samples, guitar signal paths, etc..) would be awesome.



Cheers man. I use Sony Acid Pro 7 as my DAW and I use Superior Drummer 2 for drums. These pics of my signal chain should suffice for what I use for guitar!

Clean: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Signal Chain Clean.jpg
Distorted: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Signal Chain 2.jpg

(I use the same post-processing on the distorted guitars as the cleans)


----------



## Dark_Harvey (Mar 1, 2012)

Super, super cool stuff sir. I gave it a listen and then bought it halfway into the second track. This is really neat music, and I'll certainly be forcibly recommending it to every musician I encounter. Thanks for making the EP available, and keep up the solid work!


----------



## deely (Mar 2, 2012)

Fantastic EP! Cannot stop listening to it!


----------



## Antenna (Mar 2, 2012)

Dude just so amazed and proud of the shit you're doing!!! Two fucking AMAZING ep's and no sign of letting off. Just one question Y U NO STEAL MY AXEFX YET?!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 3, 2012)

This is freaking amazing stuff; I agree your drums are a significant improvement from what I first heard from you. This is rather inspiring.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 4, 2012)

Dark_Harvey said:


> Super, super cool stuff sir. I gave it a listen and then bought it halfway into the second track. This is really neat music, and I'll certainly be forcibly recommending it to every musician I encounter. Thanks for making the EP available, and keep up the solid work!



You sir are awesome, thanks so much. I really appreciate you sharing it! Cheers man!



deely said:


> Fantastic EP! Cannot stop listening to it!



Thanks dude, really glad you like it 



Antenna said:


> Dude just so amazed and proud of the shit you're doing!!! Two fucking AMAZING ep's and no sign of letting off. Just one question Y U NO STEAL MY AXEFX YET?!



 Thanks man, I plan to do a full length in the summer so we'll see how that ends up. And don't worry, I'm getting a team together to pull of an axe-fx heist. Don't be surprised if its gone one morning 



ThePhilosopher said:


> This is freaking amazing stuff; I agree your drums are a significant improvement from what I first heard from you. This is rather inspiring.



Thanks dude! I completely overhauled my drum sound from Cassini to Isles, I wanted it to sound slightly more natural and less overly compressed. I hope it's worked! Thanks again dude!


----------



## klutvott (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm trying to get my home exam in digital image processing done while listening to the EP. So far it's been 90% Isles and 10% home exam lol.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 4, 2012)

I am late to the party, but I listened to your new EP, and WOW just WOW!
I love it, just like your last album!

Thanks so much for the inspiration!


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 5, 2012)

klutvott said:


> I'm trying to get my home exam in digital image processing done while listening to the EP. So far it's been 90% Isles and 10% home exam lol.



Sorry my music ruins your work ethic. If it's any consolation, it does the same to me when I make it 

Thanks man, glad you like the music 



Santuzzo said:


> I am late to the party, but I listened to your new EP, and WOW just WOW!
> I love it, just like your last album!
> 
> Thanks so much for the inspiration!



You're far too kind man, thank you very much


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey man, downloaded the EP last night to listen to during transit today. LOVE IT!! You've got a lot of killer stuff on here, great album! Passed it along to some friends as well.

Just wanted to ask how you pronounce your band name? Is it "Seeth-oo eye"?


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 6, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> Hey man, downloaded the EP last night to listen to during transit today. LOVE IT!! You've got a lot of killer stuff on here, great album! Passed it along to some friends as well.
> 
> Just wanted to ask how you pronounce your band name? Is it "Seeth-oo eye"?



Thanks dude, and I really appreciate you sharing it, thanks! 

The name is actually my real name, since I wasn't cool enough to come up with something like 'Cloudkicker' or 'Chimp Spanner'. And I have no man since it's just a one man act at the moment.

Easiest way to say it is 'C-2-A' with my first name pronounced 'C-2' and my last name pronounced just like the letter 'A'. Hope that helps!


----------



## fraxtal (Mar 6, 2012)

Your like a young Steve Vai , keep it up ! loving it !


----------



## Antenna (Mar 6, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> Thanks dude, and I really appreciate you sharing it, thanks!
> 
> The name is actually my real name, since I wasn't cool enough to come up with something like 'Cloudkicker' or 'Chimp Spanner'. And I have no man since it's just a one man act at the moment.
> 
> Easiest way to say it is 'C-2-A' with my first name pronounced 'C-2' and my last name pronounced just like the letter 'A'. Hope that helps!



Damn my parents for not naming me a cool name I could use for a music project! All I got was a name that sounds like two first names lol. Like Ricky Bobby


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 6, 2012)

fraxtal said:


> Your like a young Steve Vai , keep it up ! loving it !



Haha, cheers man! I don't think I don't have anywhere near the chops that Vai has and I'd like to think I'm not as eclectic as he is but thanks dude, really appreciate it!



Antenna said:


> Damn my parents for not naming me a cool name I could use for a music project! All I got was a name that sounds like two first names lol. Like Ricky Bobby



Haha, love that two first names quote dude! And yeah, a name like Sithu Aye is what I get for being born in a far away country with parents whose first language isn't English


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 6, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> Thanks dude, and I really appreciate you sharing it, thanks!
> 
> The name is actually my real name, since I wasn't cool enough to come up with something like 'Cloudkicker' or 'Chimp Spanner'. And I have no man since it's just a one man act at the moment.
> 
> Easiest way to say it is 'C-2-A' with my first name pronounced 'C-2' and my last name pronounced just like the letter 'A'. Hope that helps!



Ah, my apologies man, I couldn't of been farther off! Haha. That's some name for a Scotsman!  Really though dude it sounds great, you should be very proud of yourself. I approached it with high expectations like I'd approach a professional album and you surpassed them by quite a bit. Any chance of me picking your brain about your recording techniques sometime?


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 6, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> Ah, my apologies man, I couldn't of been farther off! Haha. That's some name for a Scotsman!  Really though dude it sounds great, you should be very proud of yourself. I approached it with high expectations like I'd approach a professional album and you surpassed them by quite a bit. Any chance of me picking your brain about your recording techniques sometime?



Well, I'm actually Burmese and was born to Burmese parents but I've lived in Scotland for the last 10 years and I have the accent and British passport to go with it 

And thanks again, really glad I met your expectations. If you want to talk recording, either PM me on sevenstring or contact me via facebook. I'm on both fairly often so either is convenient for me. I'm happy to answer any questions you may have!


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sure man, I'll facebook you then. Cheers!


----------



## RIVIERA (Mar 7, 2012)

this is the sickest thing I've heard all year, no joke. you compare to the big names out there, stick with it man you have talent! everything flows perfectly, on my 3rd listen and I'm gonna buy the ep as soon as i get some money and by the way, i just purchased my first 7 string this week, just curious as to what tuning you are in?


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 8, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> Sure man, I'll facebook you then. Cheers!



Awesome, I'll get back to you as soon as I can! 



RIVIERA said:


> this is the sickest thing I've heard all year, no joke. you compare to the big names out there, stick with it man you have talent! everything flows perfectly, on my 3rd listen and I'm gonna buy the ep as soon as i get some money and by the way, i just purchased my first 7 string this week, just curious as to what tuning you are in?



 Thanks dude, so glad you dig it


----------



## controversyking (Mar 8, 2012)

Everyone should buy this and check out Cassini.. great album! as is this EP.

Once I showed Cassini to my friends, its become one of everyone's favorite albums...

The option to easily pay/not was a great choice. Glad to show some love back for all the great tunes!


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 9, 2012)

controversyking said:


> Everyone should buy this and check out Cassini.. great album! as is this EP.
> 
> Once I showed Cassini to my friends, its become one of everyone's favorite albums...
> 
> The option to easily pay/not was a great choice. Glad to show some love back for all the great tunes!



Thank you SO much for sharing, it really does help my music get to people and I can't stress how much I appreciate it all 

And I'm so happy you're digging my music, cheers dude!


----------



## GXPO (Mar 9, 2012)

Downloaded, I didn't pay yet, but I will on payday. Seriously good work.


----------



## Aevolve (Mar 9, 2012)

Still listening to this- you did a really good job putting this together man. Fantastic job.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 10, 2012)

GXPO said:


> Downloaded, I didn't pay yet, but I will on payday. Seriously good work.



I honestly don't mind if people don't pay but if you do, you're awesome and thank you! 

And thanks dude, glad you dig my music!



PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Still listening to this- you did a really good job putting this together man. Fantastic job.



Glad you're still liking it dude, cheers


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 11, 2012)

Cheeky bump. I know this thread has gone on long enough so if there are no more replies I'll just let it die away after this


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 27, 2012)

TABS!

Skye: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Skye.rar
Jura: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Jura.rar
Arrow + Knee = Adventure Over: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Arrow + Knee = Adventure Over.rar

I'll be doing a playthrough of Skye soon and I'll post it here once it's done 

Or I might start one of those big threads in the general music section, although I'm not sure whether it's worth it or not. Thoughts on this?


----------



## theo (Mar 27, 2012)

Do both. or just post a link here to the big thread, I'd say you have enough interest to warrant one


----------



## Scottckr (Mar 28, 2012)

holy shit, lovin the tone, gonna have to try and create similar patch on the axe-fx, kind of sounds like the neck pickup on the rhythm guitars sometimes, is this right?
my eyes got a bit wet at 3:43 of Skye >.<


----------



## Bastian93 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dude thanks for your great work. I just bought "Isles EP" and listened to it. Sounds alot like the "bulb" stuff from Misha (which is awesome  )

Keep rockin'  and stay metal


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll start the playthough of 'Skye' tomorrow! Hopefully I can get it done and uploaded on the same day! 



theo said:


> Do both. or just post a link here to the big thread, I'd say you have enough interest to warrant one



I think the megathreads seem to suit bands that tour and do stuff fairly regularly. I'm uncertain whether to make one just yet but maybe in time 



Scottckr said:


> holy shit, lovin the tone, gonna have to try and create similar patch on the axe-fx, kind of sounds like the neck pickup on the rhythm guitars sometimes, is this right?
> my eyes got a bit wet at 3:43 of Skye >.<



Thanks dude 

I always use the bridge for distorted rhythms on both my Strat and my Ibanez RG1527. However, for cleans I mix and match and I often use the split positions on both guitars.

And glad you're liking that bit of Skye!



Bastian93 said:


> Dude thanks for your great work. I just bought "Isles EP" and listened to it. Sounds alot like the "bulb" stuff from Misha (which is awesome  )
> 
> Keep rockin'  and stay metal



Thanks dude, really glad that you're digging it and I really appreciate you buying it


----------



## tenet (Mar 29, 2012)

&#1080;&#1087;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1084;&#1086;&#1080; &#1082;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1099;&#1083;&#1080;! &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1086;&#1090;&#1083;&#1080;&#1095;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1084;&#1091;&#1079;&#1086;&#1085;! &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1077;&#1079;&#1078;&#1072;&#1081; &#1082; &#1085;&#1072;&#1084; &#1074; &#1084;&#1072;&#1075;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072;&#1085; &#1089; &#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1094;&#1077;&#1088;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084;!


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 29, 2012)

Playthrough of Skye is done!


----------



## Winspear (Mar 29, 2012)

My mind was blown by the track, but now I've seen it played I don't think I even _have _a mind anymore.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 29, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> My mind was blown by the track, but now I've seen it played I don't think I even _have _a mind anymore.



Haha, thanks dude


----------



## Choop (Mar 30, 2012)

Paid for it, really great job on everything!


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 30, 2012)

Choop said:


> Paid for it, really great job on everything!



Thanks dude, I appreciate it!

Remember to check out the playthrough of Skye a couple of posts up


----------



## Volteau (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice to see you releasing more stuff C2! Awesome stuff as ever!

BTW, still using GR to record?

Another BTW, you remind me of Omar Rodriguez :S


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Apr 1, 2012)

Holy crap. This is amazing. Me gusta.


----------



## C2Aye (Apr 2, 2012)

Volteau said:


> Nice to see you releasing more stuff C2! Awesome stuff as ever!
> 
> BTW, still using GR to record?
> 
> Another BTW, you remind me of Omar Rodriguez :S



Released this a while back actually, but I thought I would bump it given the new playthroughs! 

Still using Guitar Rig for my cleans, bass and all my effects like reverbs and delays. Lepou LeGion all the way though for distorted tones.

And cheers, Omar Rodriguez is such a creative guy, although his sense of melody probably is vastly different from mine 



Ocara-Jacob said:


> Holy crap. This is amazing. Me gusta.



Cheers dude


----------



## areyna21 (Apr 4, 2012)

Just listened to the album and it is amazing like everyone says. I have not checked out cassini but i will now that i've listened to this. Your pulling some good sounds through what your using thanks for the inspiration man.


----------



## ikarus (Apr 4, 2012)

just downloaded the isles EP! 

absolutely stunning! Also thanks for the tabs!
Maybe one day I be able to play that stuff, haha


----------



## Chris Finster (Apr 4, 2012)

Id listen to this album just to hear your rhythm guitar tone bro. Nice and clean grit type tone ....you can really hear the articulation in the paying that way.. Nice playing too. Cheers


----------



## C2Aye (Apr 5, 2012)

areyna21 said:


> Just listened to the album and it is amazing like everyone says. I have not checked out cassini but i will now that i've listened to this. Your pulling some good sounds through what your using thanks for the inspiration man.



Cheers dude! Yeah, check out Cassini if you can, it's a bit different from Isles EP but I think it retains my 'style' overall.



ikarus said:


> just downloaded the isles EP!
> 
> absolutely stunning! Also thanks for the tabs!
> Maybe one day I be able to play that stuff, haha



No worries on the tabs. Least I can do is have them for anybody who'd like to play my music 

And thanks for downloading the EP!



Chris Finster said:


> Id listen to this album just to hear your rhythm guitar tone bro. Nice and clean grit type tone ....you can really hear the articulation in the paying that way.. Nice playing too. Cheers



Thanks dude, I'm glad you feel that way about the rhythm tone. I kept the gain down as much as I could to try and allow some dynamics and articulation to come through in it.

Also, Mull tab and playthrough coming to you soon!


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 23, 2012)

dude i've been playing and rocking out to this more then AAL as of late. such a good album! i even got my roommate into it and now he wants to download it xD he's not even really into metal or anything but loves your CD. anyways just wanted to say that this album is amazing and i cant stop (wont stop) listening haha xD! cheers mate


----------



## C2Aye (Apr 23, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> dude i've been playing and rocking out to this more then AAL as of late. such a good album! i even got my roommate into it and now he wants to download it xD he's not even really into metal or anything but loves your CD. anyways just wanted to say that this album is amazing and i cant stop (wont stop) listening haha xD! cheers mate



Wow, wasn't expecting comments out of the blue like this after the thread was put to bed 

Thanks man, really glad you enjoyed it and I appreciate it you sharing to your friends. I think if you're not really into metal, you could still kinda enjoy Isles EP I guess!  Thanks again!


----------



## woundinsociety (Apr 23, 2012)

I so dig this album! I've been listening to portions of it just about every day since its been out. Since then ive downloaded Cassini too and oh lord, the dynamics of that album are incredible too. You've got a fan for life. I hope to see more in the future (and perhaps a collab?!)


----------



## JoeytheChoady (Apr 23, 2012)

Kick ass man!! Downloaded and liked instantly!


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome dude! ive enjoyed your stuff ever since the last recording comp. Ill be listening to this for the next few days for sure. I want to lt it sink in.


----------



## C2Aye (Apr 24, 2012)

woundinsociety said:


> I so dig this album! I've been listening to portions of it just about every day since its been out. Since then ive downloaded Cassini too and oh lord, the dynamics of that album are incredible too. You've got a fan for life. I hope to see more in the future (and perhaps a collab?!)



Thanks man, and it's cool that this turned you onto Cassini (also awesome that you liked that too!). Hopefully I'll have another album coming out in the summer and maybe I can get some people to collab on that? We'll see!



JoeytheChoady said:


> Kick ass man!! Downloaded and liked instantly!



Awesome dude, cheers! 



JStraitiff said:


> Awesome dude! ive enjoyed your stuff ever since the last recording comp. Ill be listening to this for the next few days for sure. I want to lt it sink in.



That's great man, those recording comps are always a challenge and great fun as well! Do let me know what you think after you've had a few listens


----------



## Winspear (Apr 24, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> Hopefully I'll have another album coming out in the summer



Are you serious? 3 in less than a year? What the fuck are you


----------



## mphsc (Apr 24, 2012)

very nice and I'm late to the party as usual. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## C2Aye (Apr 24, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Are you serious? 3 in less than a year? What the fuck are you



Honestly, I just like writing music 

Setting myself deadlines really gets me going as well, like doing Isles in two weeks.



mphsc said:


> very nice and I'm late to the party as usual. Thanks for sharing.



No worries dude, glad you like it!


----------



## groovemasta (May 3, 2012)

You're awesome dude


----------



## C2Aye (May 3, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> You're awesome dude



No, you're awesome 

Thanks man!


----------

